# dog repatriation question.



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

we thought repatriation with petplan covered the following including arranging transport it doesn't :frown2: 

we travel to Spain / Portugal soon, our old dog is 14 now and not in the best physical health, mostly leg problems. we hope she will be ok if she was to take really ill and either we need to get her home or the only option was euthanasia.
or the vet on returning wont pass her as suitably fit to travel, how would we get her home, the wife is not happy or very trusting about a foreign vet taking care of things. :crying:

we are covered for illness and repatriation with petplan but they just pay up, they don't know how you would get the dog home or who to contact to do it.

has this happened to any of you ? what did you do ?


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry, no actual experience but a few thoughts...
If the worst was to happen while you're away would you not just bring her back with you?*
How else could she be repatriated? I doubt whether any insurance company would pay to have her flown home.
If she was poorly at time of travelling home could a vet actually deem her not fit to travel?

* It's going to be very sad 'wherever' she 'goes' and it'll be very tough whatever. At least you'll be there for her.
We lost our old dog about 6 weeks ago so know what you're going through.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

thanks but

its on the passport , is the dog fit for travel.

how could "we" bring her back in the van ?


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

The-Cookies said:


> thanks but
> 
> its on the passport , is the dog fit for travel.
> 
> how could "we" bring her back in the van ?


Yes but that section is not required to filled in by DEFRA . It's only required by some carriers eg Airlines and sometimes ferry from Santander certainly not channel ferries or Euro tunnel.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

P's where are you going in France and Spain ? in any event check out the vet database on here they are all recommended by members.The vets I use in Spain and France understand the passport system better than my UK vet.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I would think that if by leg problems you mean mobility, that wouldn't be a reason not to bring her
home in the MH 

As Brian says its not Defra requirement

If the worst happened and she became really ill, would you really want to put her through a long journey back anyway?

As for vets abroad, people in Spain and Portugal feel the same way about their pets as we do, the vets will be as equally caring as ours in England

Unfortunately as our pets age it's something we all need to face, we do everything we can, and our final caring act is to allow them to go gently to sleep 

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Our last long haired German Shepard slowly lost the use of his back legs as he aged

We bought a back harness to support his rear end and built a ramp into the van 

All short term solutions

Before he was in any pain we said goodbye

He had no fear of death

He went peacefully, well loved

And we because he meant so much to our lives

We brought the Hound from Hell into ours

A gentle giant who guards the MH and the house with his life

Definitely overkill(excuse the pun)

But we adore him

And we adore our Ben, Oliver, Odin who went before him

All long haired German shepherds

A big boned heavy breed

Our favourite breed

So when the time comes and shadow goes

I'm going to get

A miniature poodle
Aldra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

When fat dog went the same way as yours is going we had her rabies jab update done and was prepared to take her on one last trip to Spain and Portugal, after all if she was at home it would have been exactly the same as being in the van with us.. We came to the conclusion she is going to go and be it here in the UK or abroad we would have to face it.. Unfortunately that decision was taken out of our hands as we had to have her put down here a few months before we set off, hence us having no dog when we met you in Spain..

She went anyway though and will continue to go with us, except she is in a little box with her name on. we might leave her in Portugal at Markadia though, she loved it there when fit enough chasing the rabbits there, so it would be a good place to bury the ashes as nobody is going to come along and spoil the view at the Barragem..

If your dog is in pain you have to do the last thing you can do for it, and there's the rub when you get a dog all ours have broken our hearts in the end..

ray


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

aldra said:


> Our last long haired German Shepard slowly lost the use of his back legs as he aged
> 
> We bought a back harness to support his rear end and built a ramp into the van
> 
> ...


I do not believe you Aldra. We have 6 Shepherds buried in our gardens, either in France or Yorkshire. Maisie died earlier this year in France, so joined Paddy in the garden and guards the house whilst we are away.

Each time we are going to get a smaller dog.

Our Casper is now 5 years old, a long haired Shepherd, and we are not going to get another dog whilst he is around. (I have heard that before) we usually manage 6 months with only one dog, then give in.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

They are such a lovely intelligent breed

We no longer would consider two because we are getting old

We had two when we worked and had to leave them during the day

Shadow has always been single

But we are retired and here with him

Hasn't improved his temperament though

Although he welcomed Tuggy and Ellie into his home for a week

So did I 

A fabulous pair

I'm in love

Aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think either the C&CC or CC were offering repatriation of your dog as part of one of their pet insurance?


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

just had the ok from the vet for her to travel provided she doesn't deteriorate to much before we leave. he cant say how long could be a month or up to a year , just one day her spine will go, or she will give up and not get to her feet. 

the posts you have made have really helped , its no use just sitting here waiting for her to give up.

we have plenty of fans and a bike trailer for her, going to get a cooling coat too.

thank god for petplan though, the current tablets are £88 a month. all in, her meds are now around £200 a month. 

still don't get why petplan have repatriation on the policy if its unusable

just got to get a decent list of vets now just in case.

cheers everyone


----------

